# daughter of Piratecat



## thatdarncat (Jul 9, 2003)

Seri and I got twin kittens back in May. I think Tobu thinks she's a pirate


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jul 9, 2003)

YAR!!!!  AVAST!

And now I've got a face to put to TDC's words on IRC.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 9, 2003)

heh click on the link for my bio, there's another pic there


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 9, 2003)

Heh. Funny!


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 9, 2003)

She's a bit of a salty dog, then?


----------



## megamania (Aug 5, 2003)

uhhh....why is that cat looking at me like a piece of food...?


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 5, 2003)

megamania said:
			
		

> *uhhh....why is that cat looking at me like a piece of food...? *



...with the glowing green eyes and all...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 5, 2003)

Daughter, eh?

Hm. Pirate*cat* + kid*cthulhu* =

Cathulhu Ftaghn!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 5, 2003)

AIEEE!!! 

*faints*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 5, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Daughter, eh?
> 
> Hm. Piratecat + kidcthulhu =
> 
> Cathulhu Ftaghn!!!  *





Oh...my...GOD!!!

That rules!!!!

Cathulhu Ftaghn!

((Wait...that means PKitty and Great Cthulhu actually...*shudders at thought*))


----------



## haiiro (Aug 5, 2003)

(Screwed up the attachment somehow, then blew my chance to attach it again in another format...)


----------



## haiiro (Aug 5, 2003)

(...and then screwed it up again. Guess what today's theme is. )


----------



## Acmite (Aug 6, 2003)

*Completely non pirate-related cat picture....*

This is a picture of our youngest cat Chewbacca (kitten then, 1 year old now) mocking us as we took its picture...


----------

